# Slick Bucket



## afg (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of something you can put in your excavator buckets to keep clay or sticky black dirt from sticking in your bucket?


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Wow. Does the can get any bigger? 

~Matt


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Big can for a big bucket!


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Try Costco or Sams Club


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've seen guys weld chains in loader buckets. I don't think that it works too well.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen the chain idea on a 977L I used to run, it works if the material is not too sticky or wet.
It has to be a big chain though, 1/2 or 3/4" otherwise it is too light to do much good.

I just thought of an idea, but I want to think it through before I share it with you.

I might have to call the patent office. :shifty:


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I use a form oil for concrete forms on my trackloader and my mini excavator bucker.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

A well placed hydraulic leak ought to do the trick. A self-oiling bucket. :laughing:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Diesel, but at the current price I don't think it would be cost effective lol. Also, the contamination of the dirt might be a problem. So in short just do what I do, get angry, swear and bang the bucket out on a rock:clap:


----------



## TriHonu (Apr 21, 2007)

How about an ejector bucket? 

Internal Ejection Plate moves forward during dumping for positive ejection of material. Ejector plate is activated by dipper arm. No extra hydraulic equipment required. 

I site won't let me post url but you can go there (www jaws com au) go to products then excavator.


----------

